# Transformatori >  U-7111

## Evald

cik witam trafam izeja Voltu, Amperu un cik Watus vinw tur?

----------


## Mairis

ja vareetu saprast par kaadu trafu iet runa, tad kaads vareetu varbuut pateikt.
Cik es saprotu, tad par RRR U-7111, jaa taa, tad es arii grbu zinaat cik A un cik W vinjam naak aaraa. Zinu to, ka max var 2x~30v dabuut, sasleedzot tinumus virknee!

P.S. vai tad tieshaam nav NEVIENS, kas zin, cik A tur RRR trafs?
Shitas ir jau kaad desmitais topiks, kur tas tiek jautaats, bet visi teelo, ka nezin! Es neticu, ka uz pasaules nav neviena cilveeka, kas zinaatu, cik RRR trafam Ampeeru!

----------


## Delfins

Tur taču rakstīts virsū.. Turklāt no U-7111 specenes uzreiz var saprast, cik viņš dod.

http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/RTU7111.htm

Vnk nesaportu šos pokemonus, kuri ņem rokās lodāmuru un tai pat laikā nemācēt izrēķināt U/I... da kaut vai pameklēt googlē...

Max. P = 100W (abiem kanāliem kopā)... ja tas barojās no 30V, tad I = P / U = 3.3V ...  Tā kā var pietuvināt to ciparu pie 4A... (rezerve)

----------


## GEmachine

Delfins, priecājies labāk, ka vispār cilvēki mūsdienās kaut ko gribdarīt paši  ::  It sevišķi jaunatne.

----------


## GuntisK

Gūglē meklēt nav tas-labāk vienmēr paprasīt tiem kas zin....

----------


## Evald

paga, vinw ta4u tur 4 skalrunus katrs pa 50W, tad sanak ka vinw var dot araa ~200W

sakara ar formulu atvainojos, tiewam biju aizmirsis, ka tada eksistee  ::

----------


## Mairis

ko tu murgo???
RRR U-7111 ir 2x35W.

----------


## Evald

2x50w [max] bet var slegt 4 skalrunus...

----------


## Mairis

> 2x50w [max] bet var slegt 4 skalrunus...


 nav vinam 50W. Un nevar vinam sleegt 4 skaljrunjus, vnk ir 4 ligzdas ieliktas. (piesleegt jau var, tikai kas beigaas paliks no vina paari)
jebkuram stipreklim var ielikt 4 ligzdas un vaitad uzreiz varees sleegt 4 skaljrunjus???
Vins pie 2 S-90 jau uzkarst, kur nu veel pie cetraam! domaa ko runaa!!!!
Man ir viens 50 w pastuuzis un vins S-90 nes araa jau pie 20%!
Taa kaa nav U7111 ne tuvu 50 vatiem!
Tajaa laikaa tadu jaudu pat nevareeja dabuut!

----------


## Delfins

> Tajaa laikaa tadu jaudu pat nevareeja dabuut!


 Ko tu muld... "Sigma" 200W tiltā deva. 2x100W stabili gāja.
Max U-7111 ir 50W, protams ar visiem lieliem kropļojumiem un uzkaršanu.
110W peak-power .. tas tipa impulsu spēj dot.

----------


## Mairis

> Tajaa laikaa tadu jaudu pat nevareeja dabuut!
> 
> 
>  Ko tu muld... "Sigma" 200W tiltā deva. 2x100W stabili gāja.
> Max U-7111 ir 50W, protams ar visiem lieliem kropļojumiem un uzkaršanu.
> 110W peak-power .. tas tipa impulsu spēj dot.


 nu bet tad pie tiem 50w kropljojumi vinam ir 80%!!!

----------


## Delfins

> nu bet tad pie tiem 50w kropljojumi vinam ir 80%!!!


 kad esi šmigā, tad arī visi 90% ir OK...

----------


## Mairis

> nu bet tad pie tiem 50w kropljojumi vinam ir 80%!!!
> 
> 
>  kad esi šmigā, tad arī visi 90% ir OK...


 patiesiibaa jaa, bet stipreklis tikmeer saak izdaliit duumus un nepatiikamu smaku!

----------


## Evald

nu ko "Manejais" oblomalsja?  ::  

vinam sledas klat vainu 2x4Ohm vai 4x8Ohm!!!!! 
tu nosakuma parliecinies bet tikai pectam hu*nu raksti  ::

----------


## Mairis

> nu ko "Manejais" oblomalsja?  
> 
> vinam sledas klat vainu 2x4Ohm vai 4x8Ohm!!!!! 
> tu nosakuma parliecinies bet tikai pectam hu*nu raksti


 ko tu tur dirs???
man pasham ir taads stiprekilis un nevelk vins nemaz tik labi chetras tumbas!
vairaak par 2 tumbaam vinjam nav jeega sleegt!
neesmu es tik stulbs, kaa tu domaa un zinu ka var piesleegt 4 tumbas, bet nav no taa nekaadas jeegas! 4 tumbas var piesleegt jebkuram stipreklim!
vnk shitam taas 4 ir lai vareetu piem piesleegt 2 lielaakas un 2 mazaakas, lai vareetu piem. paarsleegties uz otraam utt.

----------


## Delfins

Nav svarīgs tumbu skaits, bet to kopējā pretestība

----------


## Mairis

> Nav svarīgs tumbu skaits, bet to kopējā pretestība


 tad jau es tagad mauksu klaat cetras 8 omu S-400 tumbas un buus OK? nebuus! nepavilks!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

uh kas pa diskusijaam  ::   ::   :: 
nesaprotu kur problema slegt daudz tumbas?
es uz vienas tda2040 uzkabinaju 2x 2 om tubas + 2x4 om + 1x 8 om
kopaa piecas un nekaada vaina  ::

----------


## Mairis

cik vispaar tai TDA ir Wati? un cik tev tur ir pretestiiba? 1oms????
Un vispaar TDA ir izturiigaaka nekaa u7111 gali!

----------


## Delfins

Ko tu domā par "izturīgāks" ?
Ja u-7111 galiem (kt626 ja nemaldos) ir rakstits max. kolektora/emitora stravas stiprums Ik,max = 1.5A tad tik arī ir... neviens nav vainīgs, ka tu saslēdz gandrīz pa īso un kaut kas sadeg.

Turklāt ko tu domā - pieslēgsi 4x S400 un nepavelk... dabiski, ka nepavilks tās, jo tās max jauda ir daudzreiz lielaaka nekaa pastiprinaatajam... Turklat tas ari atkarigs no tumbu juutiibas.

----------


## Mairis

> Ko tu domā par "izturīgāks" ?
> Ja u-7111 galiem (kt626 ja nemaldos) ir rakstits max. kolektora/emitora stravas stiprums Ik,max = 1.5A tad tik arī ir... neviens nav vainīgs, ka tu saslēdz gandrīz pa īso un kaut kas sadeg.
> 
> Turklāt ko tu domā - pieslēgsi 4x S400 un nepavelk... dabiski, ka nepavilks tās, jo tās max jauda ir daudzreiz lielaaka nekaa pastiprinaatajam... Turklat tas ari atkarigs no tumbu juutiibas.


 pats izgaazies. tu teici ka viss ir atkariigs tikai no pretestiibas   ::

----------


## Delfins

> pats izgaazies. tu teici ka viss ir atkariigs tikai no pretestiibas


 a tu izlasīji visu teikumu?
tas attiecās uz "skaitu"

----------


## Athlons

::  
wot bezjēdzīgs topiks panesās...
 ::

----------


## Trektreris

Man 7111 4x s-90 kauj un nekas nesmird.   ::  

s-90 jauda nav 50W.   ::

----------


## juris90

labi es ari piebildishu luk varat pastities http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/go/opisanie/u11.html 
P.S. ja kads ko nesaprot nokopejiet to gabalu un es jums iztulkoshu  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Man 7111 4x s-90 kauj un nekas nesmird.   
> 
> s-90 jauda nav 50W.


 protams, S-90 jauda ir 35W!!!!

----------


## juris90

::  protams man pasham ar ir 90niece un tas pastuzis. jau uz pashas tumbas rakstits ''tehniskas pases jauda ir 90wati'', bet ''rms ir 35wati''
un nevajag strideties  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ko jūs te diršaties var pieslēgt tam mēslam 4 (8 Omu) tumbas tikai jēga notā nebūs nekāda bet ja ir S-90 (4Om teorētiski praktiski virs 3Om) tad loģiski ka karsīs...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Un kādi vēl 50W? U7111 ir 2x35W pie 8 omiem bet pie 4 omiem(S-90 (Nejaukt ar S-90D, S-90F ,S-90B) viņš dos varbūt 2x20W ne vairāk...
Un S-90, S-90B, S-90D, S-90F NOMINĀLĀ(PSRS tehnikai 1Khz frekvence) jauda ir 35W muzikālā ap 30W. Ak jā visiem gudriniekiem varu pateikt ka S-30 nominālā jauda ir 10W ja neticat neko citu kā mācīties lasīt krievu valodā uz akustikas aizmugurē atrodošās plastmasas nevaru ieteikt...

----------


## guguce

S-90 skandai sinusoidālā (nekropļots sinuss) jauda ir 35w. Kas būtu pamats visu aparātu salīdzināšanai. Vēl ir RMS - reālā muzikālā jauda (ko izdomāja ražotāji, lai varētu savu preci labāk pārdot). Ir arī impulsu jauda (jauda impulsā). Un ķīniešu jauda.

----------

